# Votes for the best episode of Beavis and Butthead...



## distressed_romeo (Feb 6, 2007)

Pretty self-explanatory...

My vote goes to either the one where they're told they can't laugh for a week, and then have a sex education class with Buzzcut, or the one where they go to a poetry night at a coffee house and Beavis turns into Cornholio...


----------



## SevenatoR (Feb 6, 2007)

"Deported"...Espanol?? Es Bunghole!!!


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 6, 2007)

PEE GODDAMNIT PEEE


I forget how...


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 6, 2007)

My favorite is still the first appearance of The Great Cornholio.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 6, 2007)

The first Cornholio one...the one where Beavis takes the tire ride down the hill...sorry but that scene kills me..


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 6, 2007)

I like the one where they goto the religious cult compound and meet "God".


----------



## YYZ2112 (Feb 7, 2007)

I think my favorite episode is the one when Beavis is constipated but he thinks he's pregnant because of something he saw on TV.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 7, 2007)

Mr. andersons balls


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 8, 2007)

"Are you the two boys that were whacking in my tool shed?"

My fave is where Beavis catches a "rash" on his privates, uses the spatula he is cooking with to scratch himself, and gives the restaurant a mystery disease.

"Have you tried water?" "Ahhh, it'll get wet!"


----------



## Makelele (Feb 8, 2007)

Fucking Viacom has removed all the Beavis & Butthead vids from youtube. 

except one: http://youtube.com/watch?v=PZDyXlcExUc


----------



## MetalMike (Feb 9, 2007)

I love the episode where they go to the golf course. The episode where they think they'll get money by getting hit by cars is pretty classic also.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 9, 2007)

Vaya Con Cornholio, Beverly Butt Billies.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 10, 2007)

The one where they start a band is great too...

Butthead: 'This band sucks! We, like, don't communicate!
Beavis: 'What?!'


----------



## MetalMike (Feb 11, 2007)

Remember the episode where Butthead keeps slapping Beavis for saying there's this cool part in a Bon Jovi song?


----------



## noodles (Feb 12, 2007)

"Washin' the dog, washin' the dog!"


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 12, 2007)

There are so many I can't recall the best but one that comes to my mind is Mr. Anderson's Balls. That shit was hysterical, "Hmmm... now where did that darn golf ball go off to?"  


Rev.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 13, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> Remember the episode where Butthead keeps slapping Beavis for saying there's this cool part in a Bon Jovi song?





Remember when they were watching the video for 'Seventeen' by Winger?

So cute how Kip Winger still throws a hissy-fit if Beavis and Butthead are even mentioned to him...


----------



## MetalMike (Feb 13, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Remember when they were watching the video for 'Seventeen' by Winger?
> 
> So cute how Kip Winger still throws a hissy-fit if Beavis and Butthead are even mentioned to him...



 I wasn't aware of that. I guess he didn't take it very well.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 13, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> I wasn't aware of that. I guess he didn't take it very well.



Funny, as Reb Beach tends to be pretty sanguine about it these days, although he comes across as being the sort of guy who wouldn't get wound up about anything.


----------



## AARRGGHHH (Feb 22, 2007)

Popsyche said:


> "Are you the two boys that were whacking in my tool shed?"
> 
> My fave is where Beavis catches a "rash" on his privates, uses the spatula he is cooking with to scratch himself, and gives the restaurant a mystery disease.
> 
> "Have you tried water?" "Ahhh, it'll get wet!"



 yeah Tainted Meat (oh dear, I can still remember the episode name) 
That one was brilliant.

I also loved the one where Butthead gives Beavis a nose bleed by making him hit himself in the face 
Then they try allsorts of things to get it to stop bleeding, like the "hindlick" manouver


----------

